# Új-guineai



## birder

In proper geographical names following Új- or Dél- and similar, is the second part capitalized?

*Új-guineai* or *Új-Guineai* 

Thank you.


----------



## Zsanna

Both should be lower key letters when the 'i' is added to the end and the first word (in a compound like this) is not a proper name in its original meaning.

As _új_ is not a proper noun (meaning "new"), it should be új-guineai.


----------



## birder

Thank you.


----------

